# What Am I?



## Gizm003 (Apr 27, 2008)

As the title says..what am I? and am I Male or Female?


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

i dont know, are you male or female?
or are you having trouble deciding?

just kidding im not sure u know. my guess is a male texas


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd have to guess a flowerhorn, or flowerhorn x texas cross (Red Texas).
I don't think it is a texas with that much red.


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Its a hybrid, some type of flower horn for sure. And by the looks of it itll turn out really REALLY nice.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks lik an SRT (super red texas, Green texasxKingKong Parroy) x Flowerhorn. its pearls arent SRT pearls, as when SRT fade there pearls turn white, and the faded part (red part) of yours has green pearls, which is probably genes passed from the flowerhorn.


----------



## Gizm003 (Apr 27, 2008)

As soon as I can get some updated pictures I will. Its head has turned to be a more brownish yellow color now. Just noticed this in the past few days.


----------

